# I'm gonna die - 10 MIN presentation! :(



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Today my class got told that we have to do a 10 minute presentation next week!! :afr I'm extremely stressed about it and I've been feeling really, really depressed ever since I found out about it. We aren't even allowed to read from notes, we have to 'make it up' as we go along. My mind _always_ goes completely blank when I have to think up something on the spot. I know this isn't going to be a speech where you can just do it and get it over and done with. It's going to be hard.

Anyway, I started a new course last week on Legal Administration and my presentation has to be on the Children's Court and Coroner's Court... which I must admit I know nothing about (I've never done anything to do with law/legal studies in my entire life).. so I'm pretty scared. Everyone in my class is super confident.. I'm just scared I'm going to look like a fool infront of everyone (by either going bright red, crying or just standing up there with hardly anything to say).. ops

How am I ever going to get through this?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ow that sucks. Once or twice I think I had to do a 15 min presentation in high school, which of course seemed like 15 hours. I don't know how I got through it. I guess the only advice I can give you is to prepare *very thoroughly*. Either that or go to the teacher/prof and ask if there's something you can do instead of the presentation, since sometimes you can do something in place of it.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

Ten minutes isn't all that bad if you talk slowly and explain plenty of points. I take it you have to get the presentation to the rest of the class?

If that's the case, want a tip? Go first. Seriously, everyone else will be too worried about their own presentations to bother paying much attention to you, and you'll get brownie points for being eager. If you go last, everyone else is relaxed and the pressure is on you.

Everyone in your class is confident? Puh-leez! I bet they're all worried about it as well. Another tip? Talk to them about it. Tell them that you're s**tting yourself, find the ones that are also s**tting themselves and s**t yourselves together. Nothing better than having a little empathy with the audience. It'll probably do wonders to calm you down.

Don't back out of it though or try to find an alternative. I'm sure you'll feel awesome about yourself once it's over.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I had to do a solo 10 min presentation in my speech class a couple of yrs ago. It wasnt so bad.

However, I got to pick my topic so I made sure it was something that I was really interested in and that I could talk a lot about.

I'm not sure what I would have done if it would have been about Children's Court or whatever. :lol

Sorry dont know what to tell ya. I feel for you. :b Good luck.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Sounds like you've got a lot of reading to do -- the more you know your subject, the more it will help with your anxiety.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> Today my class got told that we have to do a 10 minute presentation next week!! :afr I'm extremely stressed about it and I've been feeling really, really depressed ever since I found out about it. We aren't even allowed to read from notes, we have to 'make it up' as we go along.


Don't bother trying to make it up. Prepare your presentation beforehand, then have it memorized (or at least the key points) before you go to class.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to do one, too. It doesn't really bother me. 

I wouldn't mind it at all if I could do the topic I would like to do, but he's making me cover something else instead.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the advice/sympathy everyone.... Too bad this weekend's my bday but I'll have to prepare my speech! And yes, it's infront of the class (of about 10 other people, even though the amount of people dosn't change anything for me).

Drella's_Rock_Follies, you're so lucky that presentations don't bother you - I wish it was like that for me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Swiftwind said:


> Thanks for the advice/sympathy everyone.... Too bad this weekend's my bday but I'll have to prepare my speech! And yes, it's infront of the class (of about 10 other people, even though the amount of people dosn't change anything for me).
> 
> Drella's_Rock_Follies, you're so lucky that presentations don't bother you - I wish it was like that for me.


Yeah no kidding. High school presentations were the ultimate #1 fear for me, bar none. The day of the presentation felt like the day I was going to die. Of course, maybe unfortunately, I'm still here.

Another thing you might try is going to your doctor if you have one and inquiring about xanax or klonopin or something like that, which are supposed to be good for masking intense, short term anxiety.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

In grade 12 I had to do a 5 minute presentation on the Gulf War, no notes allowed, we had to "teach" the class. I had a partner but she was crap, so I ended up doing the whole thing myself. I thought I would die too. It was assigned before Christmas break and we were to present directly after Christmas break. (Way to ruin a holiday!) Anyway, I prepared very well, knew my stuff, made visuals (maps + I drew Saddam Hussein and George Bush Sr. for maybe some laughs). It wasn't actually -that- bad during. I did well on it academically and once I got laughs from some pretty pathetic attempts at jokes, it turned out okay.. 

Good luck to you


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> Thanks for the advice/sympathy everyone.... Too bad this weekend's my bday but I'll have to prepare my speech! And yes, it's infront of the class (of about 10 other people, even though the amount of people dosn't change anything for me).


I had to do a huge presentation the day after my last birthday, so I spent my entire birthday feeling like I wanted to die, I was so anxious. Good luck to you.

I have a 10 minute presentation this semester too. Normally, my anxiety would start a month before the presentation, but since I finally made it through a speech class last semester, I'm not dreading this one. In speech class, we had to take a speech anxiety test at the beginning and end of the semester, and my score went from 130/150 to 110, which is still very high on the scale, but not extreme. However, this semester's presentation is in front of 30 people, mostly very outgoing types, as opposed to the mostly quiet 10 people on my speech class, and this makes a very big difference to me :afr


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Swiftwind said:


> Thanks for the advice/sympathy everyone.... Too bad this weekend's my bday but I'll have to prepare my speech! And yes, it's infront of the class (of about 10 other people, even though the amount of people dosn't change anything for me).
> 
> Drella's_Rock_Follies, you're so lucky that presentations don't bother you - I wish it was like that for me.


I know. It's one of the only things that doesn't make me panic. I know this sounds crazy, but I'm really good at day dreaming. I've done it my whole life, so all I do is day dream that I'm a professor and I'm teaching my presentation to the class. It lowers my anxiety to the point that I feel okay doing it, because I kind of "lose myself" in it. That's how I get through it. I don't know if that could work for you; I don't even know how it works for me. It gives me just enough fake confidence to do it, I suppose.

Maybe you could have visual aides and hand-outs with notes from your presentation. A lot of the time they'll be looking at those and following along as you read. They won't be as focused on you.


----------



## nomad10101 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm.. I remember I had this presentation on Eisenhower in highschool. It was an AP government class. I needed a C to pass the class and a passing mark in Government to graduate from highschool without summer school. Talk about your underachiever. So what did I do? I got totally baked and giggled through the presentation. I don't think the teacher knew because it was 6th period and I'd smoked an hour before the bus came, so I had some time to come down. All the "cool" AP students thought it was "the shiit", while the professor nodded his head at the poorly prepared report. I ended up with a C. I figure some athletes get undeserved A's while shy, awkward kids get the boot with a C. Lol.

Anyway, what I do when I feel very anxious is put on an ironic (non-condescending) grin and leave it there. That way it looks like I know something I won't divulge, because I do! -- I'm here to do something, and I'm partially dying, but I'm doing it! (How's that I ronic? I don't know. Maybe because I feel like I've been through and am going through so much that this maddness is like a grain of salt in an already festering wound, so what else can happen? I can just get rhough it!) It does ok for my ego if nothing else. If you're feeling anxious you could bow your head for a moment as if sorting your thoughts, take a deep breath, the say **** it -- "I'm a little anxious so please bear with me." College kids are there because they want to be, unlike highschoolers, so many are more mature in respect to an individual trying to get work done. They're all trying to grow up, and in trying (hopefully) succeed. Of course you have the kids that have been matureenough to understand nervousness. So if you remain humble but dignified and genuiinely try to deliver, with a little luck you'll get through it ok. Also, preparation is key. If you know what your talking about (unlike little eisenhower), you can't go wrong either. Else, go with the ironic grimmace


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

hope it goes well!
i remember a report i did in the 8th grade; our assignment was to do an 8 minute presintation on an invention. i remember wanting to just come off relaxed, not caring about the grade...so i switched my tone and motions to relaxed/friendly while i was physically shaking. it was a very complicated thing to watch i'm sure. they probably all thought i lost my mind :troll


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

FailureGene said:


> find the ones that are also s**tting themselves and s**t yourselves together. .


taken out of context, this would be really funny :lol

Swiftwind, I so know how you feel about presentations. Like others have said, learn absolutely everything you can about the topic so that when you are up there you feel confident that you know what you're talking about. Good Luck!!


----------



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

Aw, I know how you feel. One thing that has helped me cope with nervousness during a presentation is, before you start, to sort of exercise your voice. I talk to one of my friends in the class, or ask the teacher a question while I'm up there. It helps me get in the mindset that I am just standing up instead of sitting at my desk in class. My voice used to get really shaky before I started to talk to people before I began my presentation. I would try it, it helped me!


----------



## depressedavoidant (Dec 31, 2004)

Xanax. That is the answer, at least for me.

Last semester I gave 5 presentations. One of them consisted of me teaching the class for 20 minutes.

It was an utter disaster. Just like you, my mind went blank. However, I was allowed notes and anything else I wanted but could not follow it at all!

I saw a doctor when I found out I had to give a 10 minute presentation this semester in front of 50 people (previos ones were 10-20 people).

I gave it in front of 50 people, no problem. Xanax helped me out. But, it doesn't help with other anxiety as its such a short acting drug (lasts 2-3 hours). 

But like many others, my #1 fear was presentations. It took me years to find the courage to talk to a doctor, but I'm glad I finally did.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

The thing is that I don't really have the time to go and get a prescription drug to help me out!  Otherwise I'd definitely consider it.... Maybe for next time.

Hmm.. I still don't have all my info for Monday ready (I just can't seem to find what I need), so I'm starting to stress.

That's what I have to do, teach the class! I guess I should just go with the flow and whatever happens happens.


----------



## Stephan (Mar 8, 2004)

i cant give you any tips that hasnt been said... but i hope you survive!

I gotta do a 40 minute presentation soon, with 20 minutes of answering questions... this would have killed me in high school, but luckily now the subject is math.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow 40 minutes!!! Mine doesn't seem so bad now!  Good luck with that! 

I keep feeling like "Yeah, I can do this, I'll be fine" and then the next minute my heart's going a million miles and hour and I think "How am I ever going to get through this?".


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I avoided presentations for soo long after i gave one once and started shakin terribly and my voice sounded like a frog. And then I had to give one for my chemistry class to pass, but i was ready. This was because I learned a technique that really blocks the physical symptoms. Whatever part of you feels shaky, tense up around that area. Turn all your emotional embarressment into just physical pain. Tense up like your flexing almost, but flexing is going too far. This worked for me, so I guess I would just give it a shot. Try it and practice it speaking in front of the mirror.


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2006)

When I was in my final year of highschool, we had to divide into groups of 3 and then debate with another group of 3. Each one of us had to do at least 1 speech (lasting however long) and I wound up doing 2 speeches...

I thought I was going to die too, but I got through it and actually kicked butt! It's all about preparation. Prepare your speech and then practice, practice, practice, in front of your mirror or in front of someone else. I personally am horrible at impromptu speeches, so preparing is essential for me!

I agree with going first...by the time everyone's speeches are over they won't even remember yours. Good luck!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I didn't have to end up doing my speech today because the whole class seemed to be a bit confused as to what was going on, so we're all doing it next week. At least I get more time to prepare!


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

definitely call around to various docs and see if they can get you in to get a prescrip for Xanax. It wouldn't hurt to try. Tell them you have an emergency...... xanax should really help you.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks! I think I'll definitely try to get it - anything to help me through a presentation would be worth gold!


----------



## depressedavoidant (Dec 31, 2004)

Let us now how it works. When I called docs, I had to leave messages with most and wait for them to call me back. I made it clear why I was calling, what my time frame was, and that I would need something (just to make sure i wouldn't go there and come out with nothing). After speaking with a few, I was able to find one who could meet my timeframe <2 weeks, be willing to try a few things, and took my insurance.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

On Monday I mentioned to my teacher that I have anxiety and I really hate doing speeches, and he just went on about one of his friends who was the top 'toastmaster' in the state. And that's supposed to make me feel better? My teacher is really nice but doesn't seem like the sympathetic type at all!  Unfortunatlely I don't have enough time to get medication, which is a real shame.

I'll definitely let you all know how I get on!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> On Monday I mentioned to my teacher that I have anxiety and I really hate doing speeches, and he just went on about one of his friends who was the top 'toastmaster' in the state. And that's supposed to make me feel better? My teacher is really nice but doesn't seem like the sympathetic type at all!


Crazy. That's like telling someone, "I'm afraid of heights," only to get the reply, "Really? My best friend's an astronaut!" Wow, thanks for the help, the empathy is just so overflowing here.....


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Well finally I've found out I'm doing my presentation this coming Monday. Some people already got to do theirs this week but there wasn't enough time for everyone to get through. I wasn't able to decide to go first because we have to do our presentations in hierarchical order of courts (and of course the court I'm doing is near the bottom).



depressedavoidant said:


> Xanax. That is the answer, at least for me.


I've decided to go and see a doctor this weekend to try and get a prescription for xanax. Hopefully this will help me a bit.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

I've been very busy hence for the last few months so I've just been reading topics and lurking but I'd like to chime in on this one. Presentations have always been a huge sticking point for me. I need to do a lot of preperation and work out _exactly_ what I'm going to say.

Sadly though you can't do this as you're not allowed even notecards. I detest teachers who do this "off the top of your head." Regardless of my familiarity with a topic all of my thoughts become completey confused once I'm doing the actual presentation. So my actual presentation reflects maybe 40% of my ability. It's frustrating.

Most teachers thankfully allow the use an outline or notecards. In these cases I simply write out an outline to hand in if requested. Then I write down exactly what I'm going to say so I don't have to "improvise" anything while doing the presentation. I try to glance at it as rarely as possible though so it doesn't seem that I'm reading anything verbatim.

Oh yeah, remember to SPEAK LOUDLY. It should almost feel like you're shouting. And also speak painfully slowly so people can absorb what you're saying. At least that's the way I feel when presenting!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the input, Norske!  Luckily I (usually) have a loud clear voice. I just get sooo nervous (heart beats loudly/fast, I get shaky, my face goes red, my hands go ice cold).

I've broken down what I want to say into points and so over this weekend I'm just trying to really revise what I want to say. I just can't wait until this whole thing is over!!  Seriously, I have been stressed for 4 whole weeks!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> I've broken down what I want to say into points and so over this weekend I'm just trying to really revise what I want to say. I just can't wait until this whole thing is over!!  Seriously, I have been stressed for 4 whole weeks!


You know, if you have to, just take a day and chuck all thought about this project out the door. Go out and do something fun, take your mind off it. If this thing has been so heavy on your mind all that time you'll probably benefit from the break; it's worth remembering that putting a knife too often to the grindstone can end up wearing off its edge rather than sharpening it.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Well I went to the doctor earlier today to finally sort something out about my anxiety. At first I told the doctor why I was there and that I have a lot of trouble with doing presentations and he said "But _everyone_ has anxiety doing presentations. It's normal!" That just made me really angry and upset and I started crying (because I know my anxiety isn't 'normal'), so then he went on to ask me where I went to school and if I have many friends and stuff like that. Then I told him about xanax and he said he doesn't like to prescribe it often because it's very addictive (which I don't know if I believe or not). So, he then talked about all the different drugs and finally prescribed me with Alepam (Oxazepam), which is a type of benzo, at only 15mg. I'm glad he prescribed me at least something, because I thought he'd be pretty doubtful at the fact that I had anxiety. He even said to me "This is a high dose so if you need to, break the tablet in half", I infact knew it was a low dosage, and found out it's actually the lowest dosage they offer. Anyway.. He prescribed me Alepam because it's supposed to be for depression and anxiety. I am also looking into going to a psychologist because he recommended that I see one as well as take medication.

So I'll see how I go on monday with this drug and giving my presentation. Hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyway, last night I took one oxazepam. I was still being kept awake at night thinking about doing my presentation, feeling anxious and all. So, this morning I had to do my speech half way through class (my class is 4 hours long). Luckily there were only 7 other people in the class which made a big difference. In the morning I noticed I felt less anxious (usually if I hadn't taken anything at all I'd be feeling my heart racing and not be able to concentrate on anything else), I even answered questions, so many infact that I got told I had answered enough for the morning! 

So, time came to do my speech and I was still nervous but I felt much more calm than usual. My heart was still racing but not that bad, and I got through it pretty much really well! The only criticism the teacher had for me was that I shouldn't talk so fast (it wasn't that fast, he said I just didn't stop to let people think about my points), but he said I had a good speaking voice!  The only problem I encountered while doing my presentation was that when I got up to my 2nd subject I started blushing (I could feel my face heating up)! Ahh well, I thought it'd be a miracle if it didn't happen. I ended up going for 10 minutes and I didn't shake or anything! So, it's all positive! I don't know how I would have done infront of a larger audience, but I'm just SO glad it's finally over!!

In two weeks time I have a group presentation to do - I hope that goes well.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Congrats Swiftwind, that's great. Sounds like you really rose to the challenge and gave a darn good presentation.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks so much Argo!  I tried to put a lot into it. I did read a bit from my notes, but I improvised on parts where I could, and I gave eye contact! It's such a relief for me to have finished my presentation. I seriously was loosing so much sleep from all my worrying.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

good for you swiftwind, I have to give a presentation next week but it's not as difficult as yours, it's only for five minutes and I am working with a partner so it's not that hard. However I am still a little nervous but hearing your success takes a bit of the edge off.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Good job, Swiftwind. I remember how hard it was getting through my public speaking class. I had to do 2 impromptu speeches that semester...I choked on the first one, but the second one was okay. The teacher offered me to do a 3rd one to get a better grade.....NO THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Tewstroke!  I hope you go well with your presentation! Good luck!

Thanks One on One! I don't think I'd be able to cope in a public speaking class... I'd consider you brave for taking it on in the first place.


----------

